# I got caught today without meaning to (braless)



## AprilSun

Well, after all of these years, I caught today. For many decades, I have quit wearing a bra at home unless I have visitors coming. Today, my daughter was supposed to drop off something that she had purchased for me so I was sitting around here without my bra waiting for her. The doorbell rings and I thought it was my daughter but it's my son-in-law instead of her and of course I didn't have time to jerk one on. I went ahead and let him in but walked very softly. My shirt was loose fitting so between that and the fact of how old and saggy they are, hopefully, he didn't even notice. Have you ever got caught with something similar?


----------



## Ameriscot

I get caught by the postman all the time.  I will not wear a bra at home unless I'm expecting someone.  When our friends drop by unexpectedly, my husband anwers the door and I run in the bedroom to quickly put on my bra.  

If we win the lottery I'm buying some perkiness that requires no bra at all.


----------



## Wrigley's

Huh. I didn't know this was *a thing*.

I'm sure I don't only speak for myself when I say, bra-less is A-ok with us. Seriously. And age and condition don't matter.


----------



## Kadee

I only use one of those stretchy bra things you you pull over your head ..when I'm home ...then tuck all the wobbly things in :laugh::laugh: I even wear them when I go walking .They are a cheap version of a sports bra ,when it's hot they are so much more comfortable than restricted bra's ......oh we live in a small country area ....


----------



## vickyNightowl

Aprilsun,hahhahahah

I hate wearing a bra.I wish I could go to work and everywhere without it.and the pointers don't help.


----------



## Wrigley's

vickyNightowl said:


> Aprilsun,hahhahahah
> 
> I hate wearing a bra.I wish I could go to work and everywhere without it.*and the pointers don't help*.



Had to mull that one over for a while. You mean "the people who point," right?


----------



## SeaBreeze

I rarely wear bras since I stopped working, and even then I started just wearing sports bras, so much more comfortable.  I do wear the sports bra if I'm out and about or expecting company, but it's really not a big deal if I'm braless now and then if a friend or neighbor stops by.  Never saw anyone who really noticed.  When I was younger I often wore halter tops and tank tops without a bra, unless it's a light colored or thin shirt, I really don't think about it.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Wrigley's said:


> Had to mull that one over for a while. You mean "the people who point," right?



Umm,yea ,yes that's what I mean,lololol


----------



## Falcon

I'm looking for the "Manzier"  like the one Kramer designed.  Looks like I need one.


----------



## Cookie

Same deal here, only put one if if expecting company or a delivery. Not a big deal either way since I wear a lot of loose black t-shirts.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Falcon said:


> I'm looking for the "Manzier"  like the one Kramer designed.  Looks like I need one.


----------



## ndynt

I have been caught, with unexpected knock at the door, tooth less vs bra less.  So embarrassing, standing there like a shy Oriental 
maiden, with my hand over my mouth...


----------



## Guitarist

I never wear one at home unless I'm expecting company.  Never wore one when vacationing at male friend's home either (not after the first weekend, anyway).  

I have gotten caught occasionally by a maintenance man here; if I know one's coming I put on a bra, but occasionally I see one in the laundry room (always handy to hold the laundry basket or an armful of towels up front!).  The other day I was so stressed out I opened my door to see what the noise was in the hallway, and met up with one of the maintenance men -- realized I was still in my pajamas but at that point I thought, oh, who cares, I am old enough to at least be his mom if not grandmom and I don't exactly sleep in negligees anyway.  T-shirt and nice thick kitty-cat pajama pants.


----------



## jnos

I love seeing the consensus from women on the forum. I thought I was the only one who hated wearing a bra. To me that's the biggest and worst difference between a work day and a day off! The older I get the less I care who sees me. I doubt it's any great sight and it's doesn't matter it they think  I'm __________ fill-in-the-blank.

 BTW whatever happened to the bra burners of the 70's?


----------



## Kadee

Guitarist said:


> I never wear one at home unless I'm expecting company.  Never wore one when vacationing at male friend's home either (not after the first weekend, anyway).
> 
> I have gotten caught occasionally by a maintenance man here; if I know one's coming I put on a bra, but occasionally I see one in the laundry room (always handy to hold the laundry basket or an armful of towels up front!).  The other day I was so stressed out I opened my door to see what the noise was in the hallway, and met up with one of the maintenance men -- realized I was still in my pajamas but at that point I thought, oh, who cares, I am old enough to at least be his mom if not grandmom and I don't exactly sleep in negligees anyway.  T-shirt and nice thick kitty-cat pajama pants.


I wouldn't worry about being in your Pj's I see people in the shops in their PJ's ...I really think that's a little weird going shopping in your PJ's and the women I seen the Pj's looked like they'd been slept in for 6 months


----------



## debbie in seattle

I think braless is an old age thing


----------



## Falcon

SeaBreeze said:


>



Thanks Seabreeze.


----------



## fureverywhere

I am so jealous...since maybe twenty years old, a full C which went to full D after babies...possibly past that now. No it's not frickin sexy in the least. If I could have them reduced to a B...yep, I'd be proud. Underwire around the clock to handle the weight.


----------



## vickyNightowl

Seabreeze,lmao

Loved that episode.


----------



## Ameriscot

jnos said:


> I love seeing the consensus from women on the forum. I thought I was the only one who hated wearing a bra. To me that's the biggest and worst difference between a work day and a day off! The older I get the less I care who sees me. I doubt it's any great sight and it's doesn't matter it they think  I'm __________ fill-in-the-blank.
> 
> BTW whatever happened to the bra burners of the 70's?



The bra burners were still perky, not hanging down trying to reach your waist!


----------



## Ameriscot




----------



## Wrigley's

Ameriscot said:


> The bra burners were still perky, not hanging down trying to reach your waist!



So, it was easy to publicly chant "No more bras" when their breasts were perky, when they were girls. But now that they're women, they hide in their houses?

C'mon, ladies. Time to re-start the revolution.


----------



## Ameriscot

Wrigley's said:


> So, it was easy to publicly chant "No more bras" when their breasts were perky, when they were girls. But now that they're women, they hide in their houses?
> 
> C'mon, ladies. Time to re-start the revolution.



When your boobs are very saggy and big it looks horrible.  Tops and blouses don't fit right unless you are wearing some massively large and loose top.  Certainly couldn't go without at the gym in my stretchy workout tops, besides which I'd hurt myself horribly.  layful:

I gave birth at 19 and those 34B perky things have never been the same since.  Last time a bra was so comfortable that I didn't even take it off at home was in my early 40's when I was 120 lbs.  I bought a stretchy, front closing bra that was very, very comfortable.


----------



## Kadee

I lost all that weight I mentioned in another post on here, and my boobs are still the same size ..16 c


----------



## Shalimar

I don't wear a bra at home either. Unexpected visitors get what they get. Lol.


----------



## Kadee

I've been caught in my PJ's at almost lunch time in the winter ....Who else is guilty of this :laugh: ? No No I don't go out in my PJ's well I might go out to the letterbox ..in my front yard 
I seen a family of a woman with three children in Target yesterday ..the children would have been about 7, 6, and about 4 years old ,all of them had their PJ's on ..it was about 2 pm in the afternoon ..Oh well ..


----------



## Ameriscot

Kadee46 said:


> I lost all that weight I mentioned in another post on here, and my boobs are still the same size ..16 c



The first places I notice a gain or loss is in my boobs and belly.


----------



## AprilSun

Ameriscot said:


> I get caught by the postman all the time.  I will not wear a bra at home unless I'm expecting someone.  When our friends drop by unexpectedly, my husband anwers the door and I run in the bedroom to quickly put on my bra.
> 
> If we win the lottery I'm buying some perkiness that requires no bra at all.



It wouldn't have bothered me if it hadn't of been my son-in-law. I've been caught by my mailman, yardman and the UPS driver and none of them bothered me. I HATE wearing a bra!!!!! I still think a man must have invented it or it would have been more comfortable if a woman had.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I never wear one when I'm camping out in the wilderness.  Some women wear sleep bras at night in bed! :wtf:


----------



## Redd

I'm in the minority here. I love lacy bras and panties even if no one sees them but me


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm in the minority, too.  I'd be too cold in the winter time.  Even in the south.   It just doesn't feel right without. 

Anyone remember the _pencil test_?  In the 60's?


----------



## Pinky

Yesterday, our daughter was dropped off to spend some time with us. I was bra-less, wearing a loose tee-shirt and leggings, she put on one of my loose nighties to get comfy. When we were driving her home, it suddenly hit me, I hadn't put on a bra. All I could think of, was, "we'd better not get in an accident, because I'm not wearing a bra".


----------



## Ameriscot

Pinky said:


> Yesterday, our daughter was dropped off to spend some time with us. I was bra-less, wearing a loose tee-shirt and leggings, she put on one of my loose nighties to get comfy. When we were driving her home, it suddenly hit me, I hadn't put on a bra. All I could think of, was, "we'd better not get in an accident, because I'm not wearing a bra".



LOL.  I've forgotten to put on a bra when I've picked my husband up from somewhere and worried about the same thing!


----------



## Redd

NancyNGA said:


> I'm in the minority, too.  I'd be too cold in the winter time.  Even in the south.   It just doesn't feel right without.
> 
> Anyone remember the _pencil test_?  In the 60's?



oh yes, I remember the pencil test. If you stuck a pencil under your lifted boob and let the boob drop and the pencil stayed put you needed a bra. I did then and I do now. The pencil must have gotten slimmer.


----------



## fureverywhere

To tell you the truth I haven't gone without a bra since puberty even to sleep. I inherited my Mom's figure. Now they were perfect for nursing babies...but I was an E cup...on a petite frame. If money was no object they'd be cupcake sized by now.


----------



## Guitarist

Redd said:


> I'm in the minority here. I love lacy bras and panties even if no one sees them but me



I love them too but they're not comfortable on me so I don't wear them.  I did shop for some for last summer's beach vacation but couldn't find anything lacy that looked comfortable so I went for cool colors and comfort.  

It's way past lunchtime today and I'm still in my pajamas, I've been watching movies all afternoon.

I hate hearing breasts called boobs.  A boob is an idiot.  My girls are not!   I don't understand the term "junk" either for guy parts.  Make up your minds, men.  How can the family jewels be called junk?


----------



## Ameriscot

I think boob is polite. In the UK t!t seems more commonly used. A baby's pacifier is called a dummy t!t. And when men are annoyed the might say someone 'gets on my t!ts'.


----------



## Wrigley's

I was 23, working on a construction crew in L.A. I'd always referred to women's breasts as breasts because my mom said the same thing as Guitarist; that boob is what you call an idiot. Anyway, we were working up on the second floor and I was being given instructions on wiring when one of the guys spotted a very busty young lady down below. He pointed to her and said, "Hey Wrig, what do ya think about those?"

"Those? You mean her breasts?"

The whole crew laughed. "Breasts? _Breasts?_ Those are not breasts, son. Those are hooters!"

A few seconds later, the foreman showed up, and everyone scurried back to their respective work projects. My electrician mentor shoved a switch unit into my hands and cleared his throat.

The foreman looked around, and asked me, "So, Wrig. Have you learned anything?"

"I have, sir. ... Apparently, they're called hooters."

The whole crew froze and held their breath. But then the foreman patted my shoulder, and said "Very good. Carry on."

The crew bought me lunch and a cold beer that day.


----------



## Ameriscot

LOL. Great story Wrigley.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife

I've even braved the grocery store without one.  Geeze Louise who invented those damn harnesses anyhow, a man?  LOL  I absolutely hate them and I'm a saggy DD.  I simply don't care what anyone thinks about it anymore.


----------



## Wrigley's

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> I've even braved the grocery store without one.  Geeze Louise who invented those damn harnesses anyhow, a man?  LOL  I absolutely hate them and I'm a saggy DD.  I simply don't care what anyone thinks about it anymore.



Actually the brazier was invented by a woman. She sewed two handkerchiefs together, and the reason she made it is because what women wore before the bra was even worse. When she showed it to her lady friends, they all wanted one, and she went into business. Made a fortune. I forget her name, but I think she called her bra Maidenform.


----------



## Ameriscot

I googled inventor of the bra and got about 5 or 6 different names.


----------



## Guitarist

"Tits" I can understand, as vernacular for "teats."  That is what they are, after all. And some -- as in Wrigley's story -- are grand tetons!  lol


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife

Wrigley's said:


> Actually the brazier was invented by a woman. She sewed two handkerchiefs together, and the reason she made it is because what women wore before the bra was even worse. When she showed it to her lady friends, they all wanted one, and she went into business. Made a fortune. I forget her name, but I think she called her bra Maidenform.


:wow:


----------



## Wrigley's

Ameriscot said:


> I googled inventor of the bra and got about 5 or 6 different names.



I found this one, Annie... http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...e-first-bra-was-made-of-handkerchiefs/382283/
Sounds like the lady I was talking about.


----------



## Wrigley's

The original design was simple. I wonder if it was men who, uh...tweaked it to make women's breasts - I mean, hooters - more pleasing to a man's eye.


----------



## Arachne

I wear a bralet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its great when I do yoga and just mucking about the house, super comfy..


----------



## fureverywhere

Surprisingly E cups and they could still nurse half a state. But that's okay. Warner's is a brand for Moo Size.


----------



## Shalimar

I was b cup until I nursed my son. Yowza! Move over Dolly Parton. Ready to feed the nation. Lolol. Torpedo woman didn't need a bra. Droop factor zero.


----------



## Pinky

Shalimar said:


> I was b cup until I nursed my son. Yowza! Move over Dolly Parton. Ready to feed the nation. Lolol. Torpedo woman didn't need a bra. Droop factor zero.



 LOL! Me too. I was a 34B forever, then when I had my daughter,  BOOM! I told my husband, just go to the store and buy the largest bra you can find.


----------



## Guitarist

According to Wikipedia, Mary Phelps Dodge (aka Caresse Crosby) received the first patent for a bra, the "backless brassiere," in 1914. She was the one who, with her maid's help, sewed the two handkerchiefs together.

But also according to Wikipedia, Christine Hardt patented the first "modern" brassiere, in 1889.  

But Wikipedia also says that bras are not anatomically required for support, so take those other two statements for whatever you think they're worth!

No mention is made of whether the "manufacturers" who developed different types and styles of bras were women or men, so who knows who tweaked the basic bra over the years?


----------



## Ruthanne

I usually don't wear one at home and am often in a nite shirt or pjs at home.  I don't go out a lot.  I don't like bras either.  I am just self conscious when going out if I'm not wearing one.  Who really cares though.


----------



## oakapple

I always wear a bra, just feels better, and am only just on the medium size in the chest dept.Clothes look better on you as well, although it shouldn't be too difficult to design a comfortable and a supportive bra ( it is though, as there aren't any!)The comfy ones are the 'one bra' soft pull on types, but they don't look good with everything.Avon make a nice one with lace on.


----------



## Keesha

At some point in time when I’m so old I won’t care but I’m not quite there yet. The only time I walk around my house without a bra on, is either early in the morning before I’ve bathed or at night after I’ve bathed since I’d be in my pyjamas. Going braless feels so unnatural to me. 

I wish i could fit into some of those pretty sports type bras to wear around the house on a hot summer day. Yesterday was one of those days.

With this new forum change, it allows me to see past threads and this one caught my eye this morning.


----------



## Keesha

Kadee46 said:


> I wouldn't worry about being in your Pj's I see people in the shops in their PJ's ...I really think that's a little weird going shopping in your PJ's and the women I seen the Pj's looked like they'd been slept in for 6 months


I could never understand this type of mentality. 


Redd said:


> I'm in the minority here. I love lacy bras and panties even if no one sees them but me


Me too. 


NancyNGA said:


> I'm in the minority, too.  I'd be too cold in the winter time.  Even in the south.   It just doesn't feel right without.
> 
> Anyone remember the _pencil test_?  In the 60's?


Yes and yes. Another good reason for wearing a bra.lol 



Arachne said:


> I wear a bralet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its great when I do yoga and just mucking about the house, super comfy..


Like these cute pretty things. I’d love to be able to wear something like this but no can do.


----------



## mike4lorie

Hmmm here almost a month, and just finding this thread....

There is a club?













There is even a National day for No bra's... Learning so much, will hav to share with Lorie....











 Even young men enjoy...

And this explains everything... Now I know where the word Boob came from...


----------



## Ronni

Thanks for resurrecting this thread, Keesha!  What fun! :lol:  

I hate bras. Other than when I was pregnant/nursing my children, I was a 34A my whole life.  Perfect size in my opinion, could go braless without being self-conscious.   Then along came menopause and the extra 10 pounds I can't lose of the 40 pounds of menopause weight I originally gained,  and BAM!  Now I'm a 36C and HAVE to wear a bra.  I think all that extra weight is in my boobs!! 

First thing I do at night when I get home from work is rip off the bra.  Ron calls it my Houdini trick, where I unhook my bra from and take it off all from under my shirt!  I wear PJ's around the house till bedtime....I call them my touch-me-nowhere clothes!  At least I do all that if there's no one around but Ron.  Sometimes I'll wear a dark tee shirt and no bra if other family are around, because that makes the "unfettering' a lot less noticeable lol!


----------



## Pinky

No bra for me, until it's time to go out. At home, I wear a loose dress-style nightie (like an extra long tee-shirt). Of course, I put on a bra and get dressed when company comes!


----------



## Olivia

In Vienna, Austria, where I was born, there is a fascination with death and a "beautiful corpse". Somehow in my subconscious I picked up on that, and therefore even at home, I like to look my best just in case I collapse and need to be carried away. It would be embarrassing to not be wearing a bra, just the same as messy hair, no makeup and pj's . I don't even own pj's. I just like to look nice.:yeah:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I hate Bras. The person who invented them should have been shot. I wear them only when company comes or when I go out,even then I try to get by with one of those over the head sports bras. The one in the photo shows another type I wear when I absolutely have to. It is a bit more comfortable because the bottom part is long enough so it can be tucked in my pants,not clingy, and helps keep the bra band from rolling and the straps look like the real thing. 

Another peeve I have is that once you find one you think you can at least live with,you can't find them anymore. Kohl's always has a buy one get one or half off the second one. I don't need a slew of them. I'l always hoping my bra will outlive me. I already told my daughter not to bury me with one on or I'll haunt her for the rest of her life.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Olivia said:


> In Vienna, Austria, where I was born, there is a fascination with death and a "beautiful corpse". Somehow in my subconscious I picked up on that, and therefore even at home, I like to look my best just in case I collapse and need to be carried away. It would be embarrassing to not be wearing a bra, just the same as messy hair, no makeup and pj's . I don't even own pj's. I just like to look nice.:yeah:



Do you mean like *"help me I can't get up!"* and the paramedics come to pick you up??


----------



## Olivia

Ken N Tx said:


> Do you mean like *"help me I can't get up!"* and the paramedics come to pick you up??



No, I meant like deceased. You know, like beautiful corpse.


----------



## Linda

Last year I started buying colorful pull over the head bras.  They are sort of like a sports bra.  A couple weeks ago it was so hot outside I pulled my shirt off and just wore the bra which my husband thought was acceptable and I doubt any of the neighbors noticed.  When it hits 90 most of them stay indoors.  We were just sitting on the porch.  And to address the OPs question or statement ---- I have been caught braless a few times but I just went in and changed when I got the chance.  No one seems to notice.


----------



## Ruthanne

I would like to go totally without one but am so used to my social conditioning to wear one.  I'm afraid someone will see a jiggle here and there.  How did it ever get this way I wonder?


----------



## Linda

Ruthanne said:


> I would like to go totally without one but am so used to my social conditioning to wear one.  I'm afraid someone will see a jiggle here and there.  How did it ever get this way I wonder?


I agree Ruthanne, what's wrong with a little jiggle here and there?


----------



## Keesha

Linda said:


> I agree Ruthanne, what's wrong with a little jiggle here and there?


Well yesterday I wore a blue flowered summer dress with no bra and while there was a bit of jiggle I was ok with it. It felt so sexy so maybe I can do this. They still look good . Yayyy. LOL.


----------



## mike4lorie

I personally don't think there is anything wrong with a little jiggle...


----------



## Ruthanne

mike4lorie said:


> I personally don't think there is anything wrong with a little jiggle...


I don't think so either so why do I not just go braless I ask myself?!


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> I don't think so either so why do I not just go braless I ask myself?!


Social conditioning and habit. You simply aren’t used to it.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## hollydolly

Linda said:


> Last year I started buying colorful pull over the head bras.  They are sort of like a sports bra.  A couple weeks ago it was so hot outside I pulled my shirt off and just wore the bra which my husband thought was acceptable and I doubt any of the neighbors noticed.  When it hits 90 most of them stay indoors.  We were just sitting on the porch.  And to address the OPs question or statement ---- I have been caught braless a few times but I just went in and changed when I got the chance.  No one seems to notice.


 I wear those pull on Bras now too @Linda ..so much more comfortable than 'wire'.. especially for us bigger girls..and yes I've worn them in the garden like a bikini top.. because they're so colourful, they don't look like underwear!!


----------



## fmdog44

I thought this issue died in the 60's.


----------



## charry

my bras are comfy...i wear sloggi underwear.... ..


----------



## MeAgain

AprilSun said:


> Well, after all of these years, I caught today. For many decades, I have quit wearing a bra at home unless I have visitors coming. Today, my daughter was supposed to drop off something that she had purchased for me so I was sitting around here without my bra waiting for her. The doorbell rings and I thought it was my daughter but it's my son-in-law instead of her and of course I didn't have time to jerk one on. I went ahead and let him in but walked very softly. My shirt was loose fitting so between that and the fact of how old and saggy they are, hopefully, he didn't even notice. Have you ever got caught with something similar?



Yes I have , I got caught one day with my bra on to my daughters pleasant surprise. I seldom wear them they are very uncomfortable.


----------



## win231

Maybe not the same problem, but I've always hated wearing ties.  I think they were invented by women who don't like wearing bras & wanted men to be uncomfortable too.


----------



## MeAgain

fmdog44 said:


> I thought this issue died in the 60's.



Nope it came back when age made it less comfy to wear one. They hurt me and in summer cause a rash so I use diaper rash salve on mine and it works. I work outside all hot and humid summer and sweat alot.
  Imagine wearing a tight strap around your private


----------



## terry123

Shalimar said:


> I don't wear a bra at home either. Unexpected visitors get what they get. Lol.


Same here.


----------



## AprilSun

MeAgain said:


> Nope it came back when age made it less comfy to wear one. They hurt me and in summer cause a rash so I use diaper rash salve on mine and it works. I work outside all hot and humid summer and sweat alot.
> Imagine wearing a tight strap around your private



They hurt me too! If I didn't bounce so much when I walk without one, I wouldn't wear one ever again!!!!


----------



## MeAgain

AprilSun said:


> They hurt me too! If I didn't bounce so much when I walk without one, I wouldn't wear one ever again!!!!


When in public or company other than close family I wear one too. The sports bras seem to be better than the others.


----------



## RadishRose

If they fit correctly, they shouldn't hurt. I don't think corsetières exist anymore for professional bra fittings.

I don't bother with them unless I'm going out.


----------



## win231

mike4lorie said:


> I personally don't think there is anything wrong with a little jiggle...


I personally don't think there is anything wrong with lots of jiggle.


----------



## win231

I don't like bras either.

They're hard to unhook.


----------



## AZ Jim

April=Flasher....


----------



## MeAgain

RadishRose said:


> If they fit correctly, they shouldn't hurt. I don't think corsetières exist anymore for professional bra fittings.
> 
> I don't bother with them unless I'm going out.



Last time I was fitted for a bra was at Fredricks of Hollywood in Atlanta Ga.. At least 40 years ago.


----------



## mike4lorie

win231 said:


> I don't like bras either.
> 
> They're hard to unhook.



I got pretty quick at it, Lorie always asks how I learned to do it so fast... It just came to me like riding a bike... (wyked grin)


----------



## Ken N Tx

MeAgain said:


> Last time I was fitted for a bra was at Fredricks of Hollywood in Atlanta Ga..


How does a person get a dream job like that??


----------



## StarSong

A bra is the first thing I put on in the morning and the last thing I take off while getting ready for bed.  I'm totally comfortable in them, so much so that for many years I slept in a bra and panties (only).  I actually think bras are very provocative pieces of clothing, whether while being worn or while being removed...  

Good bras should fit well and be comfortable to wear.


----------



## MeAgain

Ken N Tx said:


> How does a person get a dream job like that??



Sorry Ken it was a female who fitted us back then.


----------



## MeAgain

StarSong said:


> A bra is the first thing I put on in the morning and the last thing I take off while getting ready for bed.  I'm totally comfortable in them, so much so that for many years I slept in a bra and panties (only).  I actually think bras are very provocative pieces of clothing, whether while being worn or while being removed...
> 
> Good bras should fit well and be comfortable to wear.



I just can't find a comfy one.
 One of my best friends had ot have breast surgery and lost both about 45 years ago and so we were always at her doctors office.
  He was a plastic surgeon and told us that he had a 70 yo patient who always wore her bra and had " tits like a teenager" his words. So I do think it is good to wear one but once you stop its hard to go back.


----------



## treeguy64

I keep seeing the title of this post, and it keeps making me horny!  Luckily, I didn't misspell "title," although I was tempted.


----------



## hollydolly

Olivia said:


> In Vienna, Austria, where I was born, there is a fascination with death and a "beautiful corpse". Somehow in my subconscious I picked up on that, and therefore even at home, I like to look my best just in case I collapse and need to be carried away. It would be embarrassing to not be wearing a bra, just the same as messy hair, no makeup and pj's . I don't even own pj's. I just like to look nice.:yeah:


I have one pair of PJ's..tucked away in a drawer. I only got them because I had a couple of stays in hospital, but I never wear them at home!!


----------



## hollydolly

MeAgain said:


> I just can't find a comfy one.
> One of my best friends had ot have breast surgery and lost both about 45 years ago and so we were always at her doctors office.
> *He was a plastic surgeon and told us that he had a 70 yo patient who always wore her bra and had " tits like a teenager"* his words. So I do think it is good to wear one but once you stop its hard to go back.



Probably very slim.... You can't have tits like a teen unless,, you're very slim, or have had no kids..


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> Probably very slim.... You can't have tits like a teen unless,, you're very slim, or have had no kids..


I’m very slim and have no kids. Mine STILL look great and YES I’m going brag about it  lol


----------

